# Lifehacker "Twenty Top 10's of 2007"



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Twenty Top 10's of 2007



> When we launched our Lifehacker Top 10 series back in March we had no idea what a big hit it would be. That Letterman guy's really onto something! While we're milking this whole "best of 2007 list" thing, we compiled the top 20 most-viewed Lifehacker Top 10 lists of 2007.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I love LifeHacker. Using your link, I also found some interesting tips on lucid dreaming: http://www.wikihow.com/Lucid-Dream

You just never know what you might learn.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sleep is so mysterious and interesting...


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Twenty Top 10's of 2007


Hey ferrija1, or anybody else,

I was looking @ the link "lifehacker.com and there's a page

http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/top-10-wi+fi-boosts-tweaks-and-apps-306436.php with a video on it * Boost Your Signal with Tinfoil*

They mentioned some web site : http://freeantenna.com/


> 2. Boost Your Signal with Tinfoil
> 
> If high placement isn't getting your signal as far as you'd like, break out the Reynold's wrap. This video shows how a little tinfoil fashioned into a "Windsurfer" parabola can increase your signal strength several decibels.


Anybody know of a link where I can get this info ? Freeatenna is "parked'. (Domain is up for sale).

Watch the video, it will explain what i'm trying to seek.

Thanks !!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html


Great......ferrija1.....but.I don't have where is the LINK to down-load the Ez-12 Parabolic Reflector Template ?

Also, what is you DON't have MS Paint ??


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe the template is the third image on that site.


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, what exactly is lifehacker?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

www.lifehacker.com -- full of tips and tricks for making your life more productive. Check out the article I wrote in this month's newsletter: http://www.techguynews.com/news/archive/oldissues/January2008.html


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

tyler123123 said:


> Ok, what exactly is lifehacker?


http://lifehacker.com/about/


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh... Thanks!


----------

